# Ativ SE - Windows 10 Mobile - Windows Insider working without hacks!



## Velrix (Feb 12, 2016)

I was informed I should also post this here as I made a post on Reddit about this find and wanted to share it with others. I have an Ativ SE and we all know as of recently it was not able to get Windows 10 Mobile via Inside without registry hacks to fingerprint the phone as the Lumia Icon.

During my endeavors I was able to get W10M on the phone and up until recently had held off doing a factory reset as the original thread states not to without losing core apps. Well after the .71 update I had to factory reset the phone but it did not lose any core apps. So that was a plus however I did lose my registry hacks *expected* obviously. I tried to re add this via the Root registry tool but never had any luck however something happened today that really made me happy. I received an update for the Insider app and had the option to select "Production" as an option. After selecting I was immediately given the option for .107 update. 

This is not an option apparently if you are already on 8.1 however so I believe you must be on W10M. This has been tested to work even after factory resets just resign up as normal.

http://imgur.com/a/R7HoR  - Screenshots


On a side note. I am not 100% positive if you need developer mode enabled however if the option is not there enable it.


----------



## -W_O_L_F- (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't think it's possible to get wm10 without OEM update. Aaaaand I don't think SE will get wm10 from 8.1 via Insider. It looks like "Production" ring is available on any wm10 phone.
IMHO


----------



## Velrix (Feb 13, 2016)

-W_O_L_F- said:


> I don't think it's possible to get wm10 without OEM update. Aaaaand I don't think SE will get wm10 from 8.1 via Insider. It looks like "Production" ring is available on any wm10 phone.
> IMHO

Click to collapse



It may be an option on any phone for what its worth after the factory reset you lose your registry hacks that gets you in the fast ring regardless. So having production ring available is nice, it means factory resetting the phone is no longer an issue.


----------



## G.moe (Feb 14, 2016)

-W_O_L_F- said:


> I don't think it's possible to get wm10 without OEM update. Aaaaand I don't think SE will get wm10 from 8.1 via Insider. It looks like "Production" ring is available on any wm10 phone.
> IMHO

Click to collapse



This is true, but it does open some things up. If we could get our hands on an 8.1 rom (opposed to the 8.0 gdr3 that's available for this phone), a rom could be made for users to easily upgrade to 10. I'm looking into a solution with your tools. For example, you can make another version of your 8.1.1 rom for the Ativ S that has DeviceTargetingInfo configured as a Lumia, then the user only needs to install Windows Insider to update to 10, hard reset, install Windows Insider and set it for Production. This way, users can get to wm10 without needing to interop unlock.


----------



## golfnz34me (Feb 16, 2016)

You can also now get the 8.1 -> 10 upgrade without needing to hard reset.  Just make the mods to change the mfg/model name in the registry and let things update as normal.  I did this myself.  The bonus here is that my registry edits were preserved through the update, so my wireless tethering support stayed.


----------

